
Show HN: Tundra.sh – Blog friendly static pages generator using pandoc - frainfreeze
https://frainfreeze.github.io/tundra/
======
frainfreeze
Hello HN community, I have been messing around with different static pages
generators for years. I stitched tundra.sh up around tools I already had
installed (shell, cat, awk, pandoc...) to generate myself a simple blog and
static pages.

I hope it could be useful for you too. I would appreciate any feedback on it.
Thank you!

